# Snow say site



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I tried to sign up for the news letter but was told I had an invalid E-Mail address...What's up ? ? ? ?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The title of your post is very misleading??????


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Why dont you either email me or PM me here your problem


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

When I fill in all the required lines and hit submit I get a message that my e-mail address is invalid....HELP.....


----------

